# Microfono espia,o microfono pre-amplificado dirigido



## MagicKreator (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola que tal,se me ocurrio hacer una travesura jeje,la cual es armar un aparato,que capte señales de audio a "X" distancia, como si fuera un microfono espia, pienso que ocupo un preamplificado de dicho microfono para captar las señales,me gustaria que este se le pudiera poner unos microfonos que tuviera un plug de entrada, y que pudiera moderar el amplificado,esto para captar señales de mas lejos a mas cerca etc,la verdad no tengo idea de como armarlo busque un poco en google pero no encontre mucho,solo publicidad y venta,es por eso que pido su ayuda ,porcierto tambien me gustaria adaptarle una antena para dirigir lo que quiero captar.
Encontre un circuito con fets,pero no le entiendo muy bien y nose que alcance tendria ni como aumentarlo,y ponerle lo que quiero =(,el link a dicho circuito es:
http://eureka.ya.com/elektron/circuitos/uspy.htm

En fin sin mas que decir,les dejo una imagen de el juego MGS2,quiero un microfono asi jeje,me gustaria adaptarle ese tipo de antena,saludos.
http://img171.imageshack.us/i/capturadaa.jpg/

Cualquier cosa que ocupen aqui estoy,y muchas gracias a quienes se pasen por este tema y lo lean,y aunque no sepan como hacerlo gracias por su interes =D.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola MK.

Honestamente entendí poco, pero me dio la impresión de que estás tratando de hacerte un micrófono tipo "shotgun" (si no los conocés, google te los presenta). 
¿Es eso?

Saludos


----------



## MagicKreator (Sep 7, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Hola MK.
> 
> Honestamente entendí poco, pero me dio la impresión de que estás tratando de hacerte un micrófono tipo "shotgun" (si no los conocés, google te los presenta).
> ¿Es eso?
> ...


Gracias por contestar,es algo similar a lo que quiero,mas que nada el uso que le quiero dar es poder usar dicho microfono para oir conversaciones a lo lejos,o algun otro sonido silvestre,saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2009)

De nada.

Efectivamente, lo que necesitás es un shotgun y un preamplificador para micrófono.
Por el pre, recorré "Pequeña Señal". Por el micrófono, recorré las casas de audio de tu zona.

Saludos


----------



## MagicKreator (Sep 7, 2009)

Por lo que veo este tipo de microfonos shotgun son caros :s,que otro microfono me recomendarias?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 7, 2009)

Bueno, ese tipo de micrófonos no son muy populares dento de la comunidad DIY (Quisiera saber por qué realmente). Los que si abundan son los tipo parabólicos, pero creo que no es lo que vos buscás.

Si te interesa, mirá el pdf que adjunto. Es de una Popular Electronics de hace más de 40 años, pero puede servirte. Propone algo parecido.



Saludos.


----------



## MagicKreator (Sep 9, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Bueno, ese tipo de micrófonos no son muy populares dento de la comunidad DIY (Quisiera saber por qué realmente). Los que si abundan son los tipo parabólicos, pero creo que no es lo que vos buscás.
> 
> Si te interesa, mirá el pdf que adjunto. Es de una Popular Electronics de hace más de 40 años, pero puede servirte. Propone algo parecido.
> 
> ...


Gracias!,creo que si me servira,sera de tener un tiempo libre para leerlo para medio traducirlo y entender como  funciona,aunque el que ponen de muestra se ve muy grande jeje,igual creo que talvez este sea el que arme,ya leyendo veo,gracias =D.


----------

